# He shall be missed!



## IlikePizza

This is in memory of my first ever rat Duff! He died lastnight, not sure what happened to him but we think it was a heart attack. He has left behind his best mate Ash who is now very lonely and needs alot of attention! As they have been together since they were babies! For 2years they were together and it is sad to see Ash all alone! 

We went to feed Duff at 5pm yesterday and he was fine moving and jumping about and then later on at night he was found dead with Ash climbing all over him! 

We will always remember you Duff! You were SO cute! And my first ever rat! Which makes it even worse!


----------



## JennieLove

Awww, Im sorry to hear about your Duff.


----------



## gems2022

So sorry to hear about Duff.


----------



## ladylady

Sorry


----------



## IlikePizza

Yeha tis been not such a good day! I felt really sad for Ash as he seems to be lost and looking for Duff as if when we come up to the cage and opens it he expects us to put Duff in. Poor guy! Its always hard when you loose someone close to you.

Thank you! I appreciate it! I really do! I'm just glad we have a forum like this!


----------



## kerkam

so sorry for your loss and scritches for your remaining boy


----------



## IlikePizza

Thanx! We are keeping a very close eye on him. And hes getting alot of attention so he doesnt feel lonely or lost!


----------



## Holly

I'm so sorry to hear about your boy! I never did get over the loss of my first rat.


----------



## IlikePizza

Tis sad but i really feel sorry for Ash and just pray that hes not going to die outta being lonely!


----------



## Holly

Give him lots and lots of love.


----------



## IlikePizza

Yeah that is what we're doing, Hes being a bit insecure which i guess is normal after Duff dying?


----------



## fallinstar

sorry for ur loss


----------



## twitch

sorry to hear about Duff. i had a rat do that to me once to. Dust seemed just like herself then the next morning no one greeted me from the hammocks, they were all at the bottom on the cage laying around the cold and stiff body of Dust. 

yes, being out of sorts would be normal. how is ash doing now?


----------

